# leipää syödään kuin Suomessa



## Gavril

I'm not sure I understand the underlined part of this sentence (Espanjaa käsittelevästä artikkelista):

_Leipää syödään kuin Suomessa perunaa pääruoan kanssa eikä espanjalainen ymmärrä ateriaa ilman leipää.
_
Does this mean "Bread is eaten, like a potato is in Finland, along with the main dish"?


K


----------



## sakvaka

Gavril said:


> I'm not sure I understand the underlined part of this sentence (Espanjaa käsittelevästä artikkelista):
> 
> _Leipää syödään kuin Suomessa perunaa pääruoan kanssa eikä espanjalainen ymmärrä ateriaa ilman leipää._
> 
> Does this mean "Bread is eaten, like a potato is in Finland, along with the main dish"?
> 
> 
> K


 
Along with the main dish, bread is eaten [just] like the potato in Finland.

In other words, bread is considered an important part of a Spanish meal. They use it as much as we use the potato.

The word order could've been more succesful to clear up the sentence... 

_Leipää syödään pääruoan kanssa kuin perunaa Suomessa, eikä espanjalainen ymmärrä ateriaa ilman leipää._

I have also a quick question for you: is there a difference between "to clear up the sentence" and "to clear the sentence up"? Which is correct? I know this isn't the English only forum, but _päätin silti kysyä_.


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> Along with the main dish, bread is eaten [just] like the potato in Finland.



This word order confuses me.  Do you mean that

1) Bread is eaten in Spain like the potato is eaten in Finland.
2) The thing that both of them have in common is that they are eaten with the main meal.

?

If that's what you mean, then the following word order is better:

"In Spain, bread is eaten just like the potato in Finland: along with the main dish."




> I have also a quick question for you: is there a difference between "to clear up the sentence" and "to clear the sentence up"? Which is correct? I know this isn't the English only forum, but _päätin silti kysyä_.


They both mean the same thing to me. In this case, I would have said, "The word order could have been clearer."


----------



## sakvaka

Gavril said:


> This word order confuses me.  Do you mean that
> 
> 1) Bread is eaten in Spain like the potato is eaten in Finland.
> 2) The thing that both of them have in common is that they are eaten with the main meal.
> 
> ?
> 
> If that's what you mean, then the following word order is better:
> 
> "In Spain, bread is eaten just like the potato in Finland: along with the main dish."



Didn't I already say that? 



> In other words, bread is considered an important part of a Spanish meal. They use it as much as we use the potato.
> [...]
> _Leipää syödään pääruoan kanssa kuin perunaa Suomessa, eikä espanjalainen ymmärrä ateriaa ilman leipää._



So, bread is eaten in Spain as potato is eaten in Finland -- it is an important side dish.


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> Didn't I already say that?



Kyllä sanoit, hämmennyin.


----------

